# Boring bar holder for wood lathe



## Fred Bruche (Jan 21, 2020)

Not trying to find excuses to spend more $ but ... it feels that this novelty could be quite handy for those of us that are attempting to make kitless pens on a wood lathe.






						Artisan Ring Boring Head and Cutter Set | Projects | Craft Supplies USA
					

Shopping for Turning Tools, like Artisan Ring Boring Head and Cutter Set is easy at Craft Supplies USA.  Not only do we offer Turning Tools, we also have a full range of related items for woodturners at exceptional prices.




					www.woodturnerscatalog.com
				




The details about what bars are included are missing but details will probably come out. For those that use boring bars on a metal lather, any chance the bars you are using can also be used with that holder?


----------



## FGarbrecht (Jan 21, 2020)

They don't give you enough info to know for sure but they look like standard small boring bars.  That looks like a great idea for the wood lathe.  They would probably give you dimensions if you call or email them.  I've bought a bunch of stuff from them and it's all been high quality.


----------



## Fred Bruche (Jan 21, 2020)

FGarbrecht said:


> They don't give you enough info to know for sure but they look like standard small boring bars.  That looks like a great idea for the wood lathe.  They would probably give you dimensions if you call or email them.  I've bought a bunch of stuff from them and it's all been high quality.



I think that item just came out within the last few days so I'll give them a chance to provide more details, I'm not in a rush. I have several items from their artisan line of product and I am pretty satisfied with the performance.


----------



## jalbert (Jan 21, 2020)

Amazon has the same thing, but with more details. This is a common mill attachment, but I’ve not seen it used in this capacity.

QUALITY PRECISION BORING HEAD DIAMETER 1.5" INCHES WITH CARBIDE TOOLS// 1 DIV: 0.001 THOU (2MT SHANK (M10 X 1.5 DRAWBAR)) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07CVYW5C3/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_S34jEbB44MXQS


----------



## jalbert (Jan 21, 2020)

I’d be worried about getting it leveled in the tailstock, so when you move tool side to side, the cutter stays on center.


----------



## Fred Bruche (Jan 21, 2020)

jalbert said:


> I’d be worried about getting it leveled in the tailstock, so when you move tool side to side, the cutter stays on center.



Thanks a bunch for your input, John! 
I'd need to see it action to understand the limitations but I think I understand your concern. I could see that staying on center might be less important for rings since it likely requires less precision than pens.


----------



## Curly (Jan 21, 2020)

You can always make a centre for it to turn tapers. skiprat has posted pictures of using it to offset the end of the blank.


----------



## John Eldeen (Jan 21, 2020)

Fred Bruche said:


> Thanks a bunch for your input, John!
> I'd need to see it action to understand the limitations but I think I understand your concern. I could see that staying on center might be less important for rings since it likely requires less precision than pens.


Not sure if it was there before but I just checked out the link you posted and there is a video of it in action attached to it now.


----------



## dogcatcher (Jan 22, 2020)

Watch this video


----------



## More4dan (Jan 22, 2020)

These boring heads use 1/2” (12mm) diameter boring bars. Looks like a great way to use boring bars on a wood lathe. I can see uses for rings, bangles, candle holders, and pepper grinders. It would create less stress than using a large diameter bit. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## darrin1200 (Jan 22, 2020)

My concern would be the torque twisting the morse taper out of the tail stock.


----------



## More4dan (Jan 22, 2020)

darrin1200 said:


> My concern would be the torque twisting the morse taper out of the tail stock.



You may have to use a drawbar (bolt) for heavy cuts. 
I have one on order to try out, I’ll let folks know how it works. It may take 4-6 weeks to get it but the price was right at $35. 










						46.82US $ |Taper Collet Chuck Holder Lathe Milling Cutter Mt2 Boring Head Tool Holder High Carbon Steel Cutting Machine Adapter|Milling Cutter|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					www.aliexpress.com
				




Danny


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Curly (Jan 22, 2020)

For most lathes a drawbar won't work in a tailstock. It won't allow you to advance he quill when you turn the hand wheel. When the hand wheel is turned the quill moves towards the headstock so the length changes inside. You can put the boring bar in the headstock and nip up the drawbar and let it spin like it would in a milling machine but you'll need to figure out how to hold the work in the tailstock and you are still left with the issue of that vibrating loose. You are left with holding the boring head against the taper in the tailstock with your hand just like a drill in a chuck. Some people are not comfortable doing that for safety reasons.


----------



## More4dan (Jan 22, 2020)

Good point on the tailstock, hadn’t thought that one through. 
I was thinking a drawbar or heavy mallet to sit it tight in the tail stock initially. There is also pressure toward the tail when cutting toward the head that should help. I plan to also use this in my metal lathe tail stock to hold an offset center for turning tapers. 

I plan to make a boring bar using carbide cutters designed for wood turning to try in the boring head. 

Danny


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## dogcatcher (Jan 22, 2020)

It will work, just hold the boring bar head with the left hand crank with the right hand.  DO NOT GET AGRESSIVE, take your time, this is not a race.  Want to try a home version, use a drill chuck,, bend a 1/2 bar a little and sharpen it like a chisel,  A bent drill bit acts as a boring bore, same principle.


----------



## darrin1200 (Jan 23, 2020)

Maybe I’m overthinking it. Light cuts, on small pen diameters, in soft materials, shouldn’t be a problem. I was more thinking about the harder materials I am starting to use in my custom work. Such as bronze, stainless and Damascus.
I guess my best bet would be to get one and try it. @More4dan , let me know what you think of the quality in the  AliExpress head.


----------



## FGarbrecht (Jan 23, 2020)

More4dan said:


> I plan to also use this in my metal lathe tail stock to hold an offset center for turning tapers.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


That's a great idea


----------



## MDWine (Jan 23, 2020)

Dang it you guys...  I never wanted to make a ring until I read this!!

Actually, this thing could come in handy fitting tops to small boxes and ornamental birdhouses and such....  
Hey, all I need is an excuse!


----------



## FGarbrecht (Jan 23, 2020)

MDWine said:


> Dang it you guys...  I never wanted to make a ring until I read this!!
> 
> Actually, this thing could come in handy fitting tops to small boxes and ornamental birdhouses and such....
> Hey, all I need is an excuse!


I made my first ring this Christmas for my son and it was fun and frustrating (took about 5 tries and 5 ring blanks to get it to completion).  This gizmo would have been very helpful for the process!  You can find some excellent videos on ring making on the Craft Supplies website as well as on YouTube.  Go for it


----------



## MDWine (Jan 27, 2020)

FGarbrecht said:


> . . . Go for it



The last 6 months have been pretty taxing on the family with 2 close family members passing away.  Add some window renovation in our house and things are in quite a disarray!  My hope is to FINALLY get my shop put back together and learn to turn all over again.  I would not be surprised if turning some rings is in my future!


----------



## More4dan (Jan 27, 2020)

This could also be used to set up an offset sanding jig for pen blanks with a disc connected to the spindle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## FGarbrecht (Jan 27, 2020)

More4dan said:


> This could also be used to set up an offset sanding jig for pen blanks with a disc connected to the spindle.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


Ordered the cheap one from China.


----------



## pshrynk (Jan 27, 2020)

This looks like it would make the problems I had with trying to do rings disappear!  Getting the farging things straight has been a major problem and I've wasted a lot of blanks and have temporarily stopped trying.


----------



## farmer (Jan 27, 2020)

Metal lathe/ live cutter .   problem solved .


----------



## More4dan (Jan 27, 2020)

farmer said:


> Metal lathe/ live cutter . problem solved .



Sure, but to be able to accurately bore on a wood lathe for $30 - $60 would be nice. While rationalizing yourself into a new Metal Lathe, Priceless. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## pshrynk (Jan 27, 2020)

I just ordered this.  Looking forward to giving it a whirl.  So to speak.


----------



## pshrynk (Jan 28, 2020)

And, yeah, a metal lathe would be fun to have, but this is going to be much easier to smuggle into the shop.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jan 28, 2020)

Would be easy (I think) to use on a wood lathe. As far as concern for the cutter staying on center, it will always be on center as you are just 'sliding' the tool out to increase the diameter. You would need to align it up properly to start with, but from there.....My only concern would be how sloppy most tail stock bores are. Guess you would slightly snug the lock screw to prevent wobbly movement.


----------



## pshrynk (Jan 28, 2020)

The video recommends snugging the lock as tight as you can and still move the quill.


----------



## pshrynk (Jan 29, 2020)

My phone just informed me that my order has been delivered.  Then it snidely told me I had to wait until I got home to play with it and even then I was going to have to sit through the dinner my wife has labored over.  Damn smart phones.


----------



## More4dan (Jan 29, 2020)

pshrynk said:


> My phone just informed me that my order has been delivered. Then it snidely told me I had to wait until I got home to play with it and even then I was going to have to sit through the dinner my wife has labored over. Damn smart phones.



Anxious to see what you think of it. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## FGarbrecht (Jan 29, 2020)

pshrynk said:


> And, yeah, a metal lathe would be fun to have, but this is going to be much easier to smuggle into the shop.


I sneaked my metal lathe into the basement, wasn't too hard although my back hurt for a month afterwards.  Almost killed myself getting my planer down the steps though.


----------



## pshrynk (Jan 30, 2020)

No instructions.


----------



## Curly (Jan 30, 2020)

Look up boring head instructions and in the images there are some pictures of manuals. Grizzly have manuals for their boring heads that are downloadable that should be very similar to what you have. They are pretty simple. YouTube also have some like this.


----------



## More4dan (Feb 10, 2020)

My boring bar arrived from China today ($34]. I hope to give it a try this evening, I’ll post pics/videos and thoughts after playing with it. I will have to make me a boring bar first. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## FGarbrecht (Feb 10, 2020)

More4dan said:


> My boring bar arrived from China today ($34]. I hope to give it a try this evening, I’ll post pics/videos and thoughts after playing with it. I will have to make me a boring bar first.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


Mine arrived too.  Haven't tried it yet but appears solid and nicely made.  Weighs a ton.


----------



## WriteON (Feb 10, 2020)

Scary looking in action.


----------



## More4dan (Feb 10, 2020)

Didn’t get to it tonight, got sidetracked on a kitless pen. I haven’t made one in a while. Making a demonstrator cause I “love” to sand and polish twice as much as a normal pen. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## pshrynk (Feb 11, 2020)

It works quite well.  It's a bit stiff in action but the thin slices it takes make sizing for rings a breeze.  I might try it for some pepper grinders, too.


----------



## avramw (Jun 2, 2020)

Can it be used to cut a tenon or only for boring holes?


----------



## More4dan (Jun 2, 2020)

avramw said:


> Can it be used to cut a tenon or only for boring holes?



It would work for a tendon too. With a standard boring bar you would cut on the back side or upside down with the lathe in reverse. 

Danny

Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## jjjaworski (Jun 2, 2020)

I will be following this thread to see how well this unit performs. It could be just the ticket for those final cuts on transparent type acrylics to reduce tool marks before painting the inside of the blanks.

I know using a boring head in a milling machine was the cat's pajamas to get precise fits but then again that was using an automatic feed and a much more solid set-up.


----------



## pshrynk (Jun 3, 2020)

avramw said:


> Can it be used to cut a tenon or only for boring holes?


I can see how it might be useful for that.  I don't do tenons all that often, but now I might just give it a go.


----------



## More4dan (Jun 3, 2020)

jjjaworski said:


> I will be following this thread to see how well this unit performs. It could be just the ticket for those final cuts on transparent type acrylics to reduce tool marks before painting the inside of the blanks.
> 
> I know using a boring head in a milling machine was the cat's pajamas to get precise fits but then again that was using an automatic feed and a much more solid set-up.



A reamer will also work for getting a smooth hole in the blank. Just used one on a semi transparent blank, it left a smooth “clear” finish to the inside. Not polished but smooth. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## jjjaworski (Jun 3, 2020)

More4dan said:


> A reamer will also work for getting a smooth hole in the blank. Just used one on a semi transparent blank, it left a smooth “clear” finish to the inside. Not polished but smooth.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app



I use a reamer on my Sierra kits and get similar results. Just may get a couple for other pens I make more of like cigars.


----------



## avramw (Jun 3, 2020)

I don't have reverse on my lathe. I might try to wire it or maybe I'll make a boring bar that point in the opposite direction with a carbide tip or something...


----------



## More4dan (Jun 4, 2020)

avramw said:


> I don't have reverse on my lathe. I might try to wire it or maybe I'll make a boring bar that point in the opposite direction with a carbide tip or something...



You could grind a flat spot on a round bar (12mm) and attach a square carbide cutter.  It would cut on both sides for holes and tendons.

Danny


----------



## avramw (Jun 5, 2020)

More4dan said:


> You could grind a flat spot on a round bar (12mm) and attach a square carbide cutter.  It would cut on both sides for holes and tendons.
> 
> Danny


That's exactly what I'm thinking of doing


----------



## eharri446 (Jun 5, 2020)

It can cut a tenon if you can reverse the direction of your lathe. Another option is to order a shaft and cutter with a diameter that matches the size of your holder, mine was 1/2 inch, then cut the shaft down to 3 inches in length. The you can cut with the lathe turning  normally. The only issue is that you can not cut both tenon and holes with the same cutter, if you are using it to make kit less pens, it is to wide for most holes. You will be better off using a drill bit to match the size needed for the tap you are going to use.


----------

